# High protien food



## KEFE (Jul 25, 2006)

What are some high protien food that can be found at a sams club?I eat albacore instead of tuna because it has more protien.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 25, 2006)

cottage cheese - cheap as heck

And its protEin, not protIen 

I do that with crap....I write carp!?!


----------



## KEFE (Jul 25, 2006)

What does cottage cheese taste like and how much protein does it have?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 25, 2006)

it tastes like soft curd cheese...awesome with yogurt, fruit, on most veggies, in baked taters in place of sour cream, in a blended shake....

15 g protein /0.5 cup


----------



## KEFE (Jul 25, 2006)

What does that crud cheese stuff taste like then.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 25, 2006)

jeezus krist,. it tastes like little pieces of cheese in thick milk...


----------



## kenwood (Jul 25, 2006)

lol kefe jesus


----------



## KentDog (Jul 25, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> What does that crud cheese stuff taste like then.


Why not just buy a small container of it at your local grocery store to see if you like it, then buy in bulk at Sam's if you do. Peronsally, I can never eat the stuff plain, I have to blend it with other stuff to get it down.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 26, 2006)

I have fallen in love with cottage cheese with sf syrup and sliced banana. The only trouble is a tub of cottage cheese costs £1


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 26, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> What are some high protien food that can be found at a sams club?I eat albacore instead of tuna because it has more protien.


 
I think albacore is tuna, but I like it better as well. It also has more EFA's I believe... Taste great in some white chedder mac and cheese!


----------



## BraveUlysses (Jul 26, 2006)

An Albacore is Tuna. Try to get some fresh from a local fish-market if possible. Fresh grilled Albacore is unspeakably delicious.


----------

